# looking for a camp site



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone know to a campsite close to Jerez race circuit open in November?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know about a proper campsite, but the huge car park (not the fenced-in bit) by the main entrance is open at all times and I've stayed there a few nights. There are some grassy bits I think if you want to pitch a tent. No services, though.

Going to watch some testing?


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

If you want to stay in a full facility campsite near Jerez try the link below. About 14K from the site so some driving involved. Just spent a few days at this site and can recommend it, very quiet at this time of year which for us was ideal. Cost around 21 euros per night.

http://www.lasdunascamping.com/01_Principal.php?lang=EN


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

DocHoliday said:


> I don't know about a proper campsite, but the huge car park (not the fenced-in bit) by the main entrance is open at all times and I've stayed there a few nights. There are some grassy bits I think if you want to pitch a tent. No services, though
> 
> Going to watch some testing?


That was closed off last year

We are testing! New super stocks bike.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know how it could be closed off - it's enormous, unfenced and there are many entrances to it. I'm referring to the scruffy concrete/gravel/scrub area to the west of the fenced bike compound - take a look at Google maps here:
36.707214, -6.044075

I stayed there for F1 testing and the MotoGP IRTA test last year.

Good luck with the testing!


----------

